# Extra time around the house? Check your bikes for build sheets!!!!



## Autocycleplane (Mar 25, 2020)

If you own a prewar Schwinn and haven't looked down inside the seat tube for a build sheet you could be depriving yourself and the rest of us of some much needed hobby fun. So grab a flashlight and a 9/16" wrench and start pulling those saddles off and taking a peek. In case you are wondering, here is what you are looking for:













Post up any you find here please - I bet we could all use something cool as a distraction right now. 

Happy hunting!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 25, 2020)

Just checked the 2 I’ve got at home with me today, and came up empty. I’ll have to check the other 3 frames in my storage unit later this week


----------



## 1motime (Mar 26, 2020)

All these years.  I had no idea


----------



## Shawn Michael (Mar 26, 2020)

How cool is that! I will need to check some of mine this weekend.


----------



## John G04 (Mar 26, 2020)

Checked both of mine, nothing. The henderson did have a few dead bugs in it though


----------



## ccmerz (Mar 26, 2020)

When did Schwinn start/stop doing this practice?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 26, 2020)

My dad found these paint chips in the seat tube of his '47 Fat Bar when he restored it. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1motime (Mar 26, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> My dad found these paint chips in the seat tube of his '47 Fat Bar when he restored it. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1162131



Time for a GOOD color matcher to get to work!  No fade!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 27, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> My dad found these paint chips in the seat tube of his '47 Fat Bar when he restored it. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1162131




Think those are Schwinn related? Totally could be but also seems odd that they would end up in a bike like that. Cool either way. I've found some weird junk in the seat tube before, like a whole platoon of plastic army men jammed down in there.....


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 27, 2020)

ccmerz said:


> When did Schwinn start/stop doing this practice?




37-39 for sure. Not too many pop up so tough to say for sure. I'm not even sure every bike got one, or how they were used, etc. They do typically have the bike color on the back of half of it, Jason (Obi) smartly hypothesized it was likely left sticking out of the top of the seat tube when the bike was sprayed. You can see the tan, blue, and black paint on some of the ones above. 

One thing I have learned from the build sheets that do exist - the specs in the catalog for the bars, pedals, and seats vs. what is on the build sheets is quite different. A couple of these were pulled from boys bikes but have juvenile/ladies spec bars, and/or pedals. I also love seeing my favorite 30x12 SB bars as original equipment on some bikes, especially when one of them is mine. Also that Gillette Bear tires were a pretty popular tire it seems.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> Think those are Schwinn related? Totally could be but also seems odd that they would end up in a bike like that. Cool either way. I've found some weird junk in the seat tube before, like a whole platoon of plastic army men jammed down in there.....




My dad received the bike used in 1948 so I’m pretty certain those were in there when they left the factory. I can’t think of any rhyme or reason other than a factory worker just messing around probably on the paint line. V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Mar 27, 2020)

Good idea.Tired of sitting and waiting to be free again.


----------



## mrg (Mar 28, 2020)

Never been lucky enough to find any but haven't checked to many bikes tho, heard other co. like Colson had them also, some in the fork tube?, not much room with the goose neck!


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 6, 2020)

Reminder bump. Someone has to come up with at least one out there.....


----------

